

Biggest Mistakes You've Made? - vlad


======
sherman
Sitting on ideas only to see other people implement them and whiz by me. In
hindsight, I've learned that I shouldn't wait and do what I need to do right
now.

------
iamyoohoo
1\. Having a go at it alone. 2\. Taking too long to launch - fail early, fail
often, iterate. 3\. In-efficient outsourcing.

------
tkiley
Good judgment comes from experience. Experience comes from practice. Practice
entails making bad decisions. ;-)

I've always been hesitant to make decisions when I didn't have all the
information. My current approach is to gather a reasonable amount of
information, throw my energy into a particular course of action, and be
willing to turn on a dime if contraindications present themselves.

To sum up: My biggest mistake has been my fear of mistakes.

------
sabhishek
Moonlighting for so long, the sin of sins.

------
bluishgreen
Grad School :(

~~~
sherman
I wouldn't say grad school is a mistake. It's a good place to meet a lot of
smart people that you could potentially partner with or even get technical
advice from. Grad students that I know are geniuses.

